
Detailed Map of the Roman Empire At Its Height in 211 AD - arjn
http://brilliantmaps.com/roman-empire-211/
======
arjn
The main site has other interesting maps :
[http://brilliantmaps.com](http://brilliantmaps.com)

------
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com so we can send you a repost
invite, if you like. (This is an experiment we've been working on. We do it
when we notice good submissions that fell through the cracks.)

